# Cheap airline tickets from uk to usa



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya all
Can and one tell me where can i get cheap airline tickets to go los angeles from london end of july.
many thanks


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Virgin business class 25 July with return flight on 08 August for GBP1302 including taxes and fees. Is that cheap? Price totally depends on your flexibility, return flight date and airports. "Cheap" is a personal decision. 

You can use Google and just type in "cheap flights London to Los Angeles" and get a bunch of results. If you are flexible, there are usually last minute flights that are dirt cheap - probably in the range of GBP400 including taxes. You will probably need to pay at the same time you book, and the departure might be within two days. Try the search and see what you like.


----------



## sp1j (Jun 7, 2011)

Kayak is a good place to search for flights on a flexible basis.


----------

